# Modifier ZZ



## Partha

Does anyone know about mod ZZ? It is not a standard modifier, but is it specific to any state or insurance?


----------



## mitchellde

any code or modifier that begins with W, X, Y, or Z were HCPC level III.  This entire system was deleted several years back, say around they year 2000.  They were local in nature and meant different things in different locales with different carriers.  So you not longer have need to worry with these.


----------



## jenndeshon

Here in Kentucky, our Medicaid requires us to use ZZ in the shaded box of 24I to precede our taxonomy number that goes in the shaded box of 24J. Medicaid wants this info in box 33B, too.  Also, our local Anthem wants the ZZ and then our taxonomy code in box 19.

In an NPI workshop for Kentucky Medicaid before the implementation date, they told us the ZZ basically meant "taxonomy to follow". Don't know if this is true nationwide, but we use it every day.

Hope this helps!
Jennifer, CPC


----------



## mitchellde

that is not a Modifier that is a qualifier and they are two entirely different items.


----------

